# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Some questions

## Flipadelphia26

I have been thinking about doing an extended stay within the next 12-18 months. to "Try it out"  I was thinking maybe a month?

Looking for a few options.  grassrootsnegril.com was posted in another thread.  Has anyone stayed there?  How "Far away" is it?

Also, what are some other options?

My main concerns are

Saftey
Cost
Location



Transportation would also be a main concern of mine.  I would definitely NOT want to take a taxi every time.  I would want to drive myself for convenience as well as site seeing.

Is there a good place to rent a car for a long period of time, or would it be cheaper to buy a hoopdie and sell it prior to leaving?


Anything else anyone can think of that would be helpful would be great?

Rob and Lisa, or anyone else who lives there full time or stays there for an extended period.  What's the average cost per day would you say to live comfortably but not like a king?

----------


## walter

Hello :
A good plan ! I can offer a luxuriously equipped {everything !] one bedroom apartment [sleeps 6, if you need], 200 meters from Hi-Lo, 900 meters from the beach. This should answer your taxi question. You walk a little and hire a taxi when need. High security, beauriful view, quiet area [if you try to stay ON the beach - you will know why I stress quiet]. The cost is $ 1,000 per month [US or Ca -up to you.
See my" to buy or to rent" post.
Regards

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Thanks walter, I will take a look.


Any pics?

----------


## walter

Yes, look at www.negrilluxuryapartments.com

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Looks really nice.

----------


## Lola

Walter, is your place in Redground? I walked up Hermitage Rd recently and noticed a place that looked kind of like yours.

----------


## Lola

Flip, don't buy a car just for a month visit, LOL.  Rent a scooter?  Rent a car when you have siteseeing days planned?

I think grassroots is pretty far out west end road, near Out Of Town Pastry?  

If you are up to walking some but not long distances, finding a place between town and say, Ella Drive would be pretty walkable.  I like being able to walk to town and catching a taxi to the beach or Sav from there.

----------


## Lola

Flip, re: safety, what are you looking for/expecting?

----------


## walter

Hi Lola :
Yes, you have good memory ! Maybe it is the colour, maybe the sign on the front gate, I am happy we get noticed. Answering your questions :
 - security - there is a charming Rotwailer/German Shepperd dog who can make it to the front gate in 2 seconds. A thief wouldn't ! Seriously, the most important security factor is that there are always people there. Very peacefull and professional tenants, half of them working evenings. And there is my wife there most of the time. All this, combined with bright security lights, grills  and cameras makes it a safe place.
 - The long term tenancy apartment currently vacant is a 2 bedroom, 2 batroom - recently renovated, cold and hot water [assured !], washing machine hook up,etc. Rent is $JA 30,000/mth or $JA 35,000/mth with AC. It has been completely wired, a solid window installed and we can have AC  installed in a week.
 - A vacation type units are shown at www.negrilluxuryapartments.com We ask for $ [US or CAN-up to you] 500/week, 800/2 weeks, 1,000/month. Book a flight, call me, and examine the other one.
Regards
W
 - 
.
 -

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Safety. Meaning I don't want to have random visitors coming into the place while I'm sleeping.

----------


## newfiegirl59

Hello Walter,
I was looking at your apartments, we will be arriving Dec. 26th. for a 2 month stay and was wondering if it would be possible to stop by and get a tour? Next trip may be 3 months. We currently are renting a studio in a brand new home of Westland Mtn. Road but nothing is incl. No bedding, drapes ( I need dark ), AC (not that I really need it but it's nice to have) just to cool the room down before sleeping. I would rather bring donations in my suitcase than bedding ect. Jan. 10th to April 1 2015. would be our next visit. I have your local phone # and will call once  I get situated. Thanks

----------


## walter

Hello n59 :
I am not sure if you would be interested in a place during this coming "reach" [that start Dec 26] too. So, I will try to give a more complete picture.
We will have one apartment avail. in Feb and two in April. Rates during high season are $ 400/700/900/1,000 per 1/2/3/4 weeks and off-season $ 300/520/670/740 per 1/2/3/4 weeks. Naturally [although very often it is not the case], hot water, AC, complete kitchen equipment, etc is included.
Please consider yourself cordially invited to look at the place. My wife Lidia and I will spend Christmas in Calgary this time [freezing, no doubt], but we are hoping to be in Negril after New Year. Our number there is 290 1573, if it doesn't work, please call our dear friend Desmond [561 6985]. He is there most of the time.

----------


## kathyl

Walter - do you have the apartment available Feb 2015?

----------


## walter

Yes, what are the dates and duration of your visit?

----------

